# Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Melanochromis johannii???



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I am wondering what I have here...all i know is it was called "electric blue" when I bought him. After doing some research I have discovered that Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and Melanochromis johannii are similar species that are often confused. But what are the differences? Can anyone tell me which one I have???


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Wow, it usually don't take this long to get at least one person to respond, lol. I asked a tough question I guess, but I really want to know what species the fish is. He seems to be really mean but I don't have many fish in my 55 gallon right now. Not sure if adding more will calm him down or make him worse.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Electric Blue" are cyaneorhabdos or a hybrid of such. They are always black and blue-ish for the most part. Fish that they sell as "Electric Blue Johanni" often seem mixed or badly bred, so it is hard to be certain.

True Johanni have yellow-orange females and juveniles. Males in full color can be hard to tell apart sometimes, but I think Johanni males are usually blacker, while sub-dominant males can revert back to yellow somewhat.

Melanochromis always tend to be mean little buggers. More fish will help. That fish may even be female.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It's probably grumpy because it appears to have an unnatural growth under its throat.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

etcbrown said:


> It's probably grumpy because it appears to have an unnatural growth under its throat.


The unnatural growth you speak of looks perfectly natural to me. After reading your comment, I checked him out and nothing looks suspicious or diseased. I think what you are seeing is my flash reflection on his shiny body.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a fish exactly like this, which I also thought was m. johanni. After studying the pictures of both johanni and maingano, I have decided that my fish is maingano. Yours probably is as well, although I cannot say for sure. The body structure and markings of your fish are pretty much identical to mine. It's probably (mine too, lol) a hybrid of some sort mixed with either maingano or johanni, or perhaps is a cross of the two. You may never know, unfortunately.

The lump under it's throat isn't supposed to be there. It looks slightly deformed, perhaps fry from a very young mother who wasn't mature herself. These mothers seem to produce more deformed fry than mature mothers. This doesn't mean that your fish is sick or diseased, just a little different


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

clear Maingano do doubt otherwise the line wouldn't be so regular.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

So I have a deformed Maingano hydrid, lol....thanks everyone! At least now I can search for proper tank mates. Maybe. Any suggestions for a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

You took the Super Vc-10 back?


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

danielratti said:


> You took the Super Vc-10 back?


I called the fish store Monday to ask them about trading it for a different fish and they told me to call back Thursday (tomorrow) to talk to their "fish lady" b/c she's out sick. She's the one who told me to get the Super Vc-10 in the first place, so I am hoping she will let me bring it in and trade it for something else. I really don't like trading fish b/c I feel like I am being mean. I don't know if that makes any sense.

Right now all I have in my 55 gallon is the Electric Blue (maingano) and the Super Vc-10 and a Plecostomus. I have had the plecostomus for quite some time; he's already huge, but he's like my little buddy. And his markings are beautiful so I really don't want to let him go. Sooo, anyway I will know tomorrow if I can re-home the Super Vc-10.

I'm new with cichlids and I took the "fish lady's" advice when buying my first two and now I feel like I got myself in a mess.


----------

